# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  14  amazing bodies of water on our planet

## Sagan

The 14 most amazing bodies of water on our planet 

 

CaÃ±o Cristales, Colombia 

 

Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia 

 

Pamukkale Travertine Terraces, Turkey 

More at: 
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20150...g-water-bodies

----------


## Chantellabella

I want all of them in my backyard. Amazing! This world is so beautiful when you stop to look at it.

----------


## Sagan

Indeed! I especailly love the Pamukkale Travertine Terraces, of Turkey!

Seriously check out these pics (Google image search) Incredible!  https://www.google.com/search?q=Pamu...w=1600&bih=777

----------


## Chantellabella

My favorite was the last one on the article page. I snitched it for my desktop wallpaper at work.

----------


## Sagan

That one reminds me of Grand Prismatic Spring in Yellowstone National Park. That I got to see in person. Salar de Uyuni, in Bolivia is very remarkable too

----------


## Chantellabella

Wait! That's in Yellowstone Park??? Is that ice or just a layer of water?

----------


## Chantellabella

And I just stole that first pick. Wow!

----------


## Sagan

Yeah that place is amazing during rainy season. So many beautiful pictures of that area. Wonderful how it reflects the sky so clearly.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yeah that place is amazing during rainy season. So many beautiful pictures of that area. Wonderful how it reflects the sky so clearly.



You live in the most beautiful area. I think the Oregon/Washington area and Tanzania are two of the most beautiful places on the planet. I've only seen pictures, but wow!

----------


## Sagan

> Wait! That's in Yellowstone Park??? Is that ice or just a layer of water?



Yes Yellowstone.. A hot spring...














 Amazing sight. Here is the Wikki on it.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Prismatic_Spring

----------


## Chantellabella

> Yes Yellowstone.. A hot spring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!!! I love the first pic. I'm going to steal that one too....................*just taking it, putting under my coat, and oozing out slowly*

----------

